# Mandala Speed Queen



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2010)

:watchplant::ccc::bong2::fly::rofl::stoned::hubba:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2010)

So is that 2 thumbs up???  im sitting on it now and was debating poppin a few soon...   Any pics???


----------



## Locked (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey gss....is a speedy up high? I am looking for a good speedy up high...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah it is definitely 2 thumbs up; I am glad I have 4 clones of it going. Hey Hampster, it starts out right in my eyes, than my head feels like a giant vibrator is going off inside it, than my face kinda melts a little bit, and then its just smooth sailing. It is predominately Indica, but it is a pretty up and up high. If you want something on the upside with no ceiling, I suggest Mandala Satori, that is some killer smoke.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 6, 2010)

Hmmmm   to germ or not to germ...?  That is the ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hmmmm   to germ or not to germ...?  That is the ?



I was thinking the same thing...I have some Speed Queen and Satori seeds just waiting for me...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 7, 2010)

THG  have you grown speed queen already??


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

I am pretty sure she has JAAM; I think it was her grow that got me into growing them. I will do a search and see if I can pull it up.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33109

here ya go bud.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 7, 2010)

So, Mandala good, in general then?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2010)

I have grown 3 strains from Mandala (Satori, Speed Queen, Safari Mix) and have been impressed with all 3.  This is a Safari Mix that is about 20 days from (anticipated) harvest.  She is so triched up already that I cannot imagine what she will look like in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for helping me decide you guys, (and girl) I have consistently heard good things about mandala, and I think they will be my next purchase, not sure which strain yet, but I'm wanting a 100% indica to replace my Afghani #1 that I had to get rid of...I'm thinking the satori...I've heard so many of you speak highly of it...so again thanks!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> So, Mandala good, in general then?



Yeah Mandala is very good. I am doing speed queen, 8 mile right now and waiting for my satori seeds to get here.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jan 8, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Thank you for helping me decide you guys, (and girl) I have consistently heard good things about mandala, and I think they will be my next purchase, not sure which strain yet, but I'm wanting a 100% indica to replace my Afghani #1 that I had to get rid of...I'm thinking the satori...I've heard so many of you speak highly of it...so again thanks!



Hey LF. Satori is more of a sativa than indica. It grows short like an indica but the high is definitely more sativa. Speed queen starts off kinda like a sativa and then you are just blissed out like an indica. I have heard good things about their hashberry. Check out their website, they have great descriptions on all of their strains.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 25, 2010)

satori


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 27, 2010)

i have grown all ten of the mandala strains they grow great outdoors also.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2010)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> i have grown all ten of the mandala strains they grow great outdoors also.



Can you give me a quick review on Ganesh and 8 Miles High?  And how they compare with Satori and Speed Queen?


----------



## 420benny (Feb 27, 2010)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Hey LF. Satori is more of a sativa than indica. It grows short like an indica but the high is definitely more sativa. Speed queen starts off kinda like a sativa and then you are just blissed out like an indica. I have heard good things about their hashberry. Check out their website, they have great descriptions on all of their strains.



I find this statement curious. My satoris grew tall and slender, like the description on Attitude. My males were real skinny and tall. I wonder if there are more than one pheno? Here's a pic of one outdoors. That is 7 feet tall.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 27, 2010)

I really like these plant and love all the pos feedback but I dont know if I would like the smoke if I prefer an indica stone...hmmmm


----------

